# Hello



## vintagegal

Hi, 
My name is Stephanie and I'm new on here. I love cats & all animals, and have 4 cats & 2 dogs, and feed 5 feral/stray cats that made the side of my house their home.

It breaks my heart, but I have to find a home for 2 of my cats. They are both Siamese, and absolutely gorgeous. My husband and I are expecting a baby soon. I know it's not fair to everyone since they won't get the attention they are used to, so I'm hoping to find someone who can give them a great home. Plus, me and my husband are allergic to cats. With two it wasn't so bad but with four, we are always sneezing and congested. Long story how we got four, but a feral cat kept having kittens on the side of our house. We ended up keeping a total of four (from two different litters), and found homes for several. There were a few we couldn't catch (they got too old to become domesticated), so we finally caught the mama cat along and eventually the others and got them all fixed. So now they just live on the side of our house & I feed them.

Pearl is 3 years old, and Bailey is 2 years. Bailey is pretty skiddish but once she warms up to you she is such a love. Pearl is super affectionate. She just loves to be held. They are both very playful. I'm in Torrance, CA (Southern CA). They are good with other cats and dogs. They are indoors only. I think a nice, quiet home with someone who will love them and give them lots of attention would be the best. 

If you, or know someone who is interested please let me know. 

Pearl & Bailey | Flickr - Photo Sharing!


----------



## vintagegal

*Third Post =)*

Hello,
My name is Stephanie. This is my third post. The other ones haven't showed up yet, so hopefully they will soon. I'm from sunny southern california. I have 4 cats, and feed/take care of 5 feral/stray cats that pretty much live on the side of my house.


----------



## rescuecatmommy

Welcome to the site!
It's a shame you have to give up 2 of your cats. They're absolutely gorgeous. I live on the wrong side of the country, or I'd take them. I love Siamese cats.
I hope you find them good homes!


----------



## vintagegal

Thank you rescuecatmommy! I don't want to have to give them up, but it's the best thing for everyone sadly. 

I forgot to put in my previous post that they don't have any medical issues and they are both fixed. 

A friend said I should put a post on craigslist.. but I don't know if that's a good idea. I don't want them going to just anyone... I want them to go to someone who loves them as much as I do. That'll be the only way I can let them go and be okay with it.


----------



## vintagegal

btw, it is possible to edit the title of the post?


----------

